# New Slimelines~Millefiori Polymer Clay



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

I truly love to work with millefiori canes and Pens. The colors are bright and vibrant!! So Unique each and every one of them even if they have the same flowers they cant be replicated. They are like my canvas, creating them gives me happiness, I would rather be in the USA

They have not been listed on Etsy yet, if you are interested please contact me. Workinforwood gets first pick!!


Hope you arent getting tired of seeing my pens!!


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh yeah!  I like how you're mixing up the flower colors on a couple of them.   And those satin finish component sets work well with the Canes.

Do you do anything besides florals?  Also, how do you avoid distortion when you work the canes down to get a size that will fit the pens?


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 11, 2010)

ore beautiful pens Toni.  What's the shipping to the US?  The LOML might want one


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 11, 2010)

Truly the work of an artist.  Keep em coming.


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

Kasper~the canes are reduced to a diameter that I want to work with, hard to explain and the distortion only occurs when the slices arent thin enough, which takes a lot of practice.  Yes I did mix up the colors this time, I was adventures I like the satin finish ALOT!!

Dustgoose~shipping to the US is $5.00, pens are $24.00. thank you for the complement


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2010)

I want that one at the bottom if workingforwood hasn't gotten asked for it already.  (Also, you have some PMs.)


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

Kasper I thought you said second from the bottom...You would like the purple/pink one?


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2010)

Toni said:


> Kasper I thought you said second from the bottom...You would like the purple/pink one?



Yes, that's the one.

I would imagine there is the tiniest bit of distortion wrapping the cane pieces around the tubes?


----------



## lwalden (Mar 11, 2010)

dibs on the outer two, if they're not already spoken for or requested by Workinforwood!!


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

umm...no distortion that I am aware of..sorry:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 11, 2010)

lwalden said:


> dibs on the outer two, if they're not already spoken for or requested by Workinforwood!!



I've got the bottom one, Lyle.  :biggrin:  (It's for mom's birthday.)


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

now children no fighting..LOL


----------



## jeff (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks beautiful on the front page, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey jeff I saw that umm...how did it get there? wait front page? no way!! oh you are the Adminstrator, the big kahuna!! better behave.. thank you!! I am floored


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 11, 2010)

Well you go girl!! Front page!! Congrats, now you'll never get off the computer lol


----------



## LouCee (Mar 11, 2010)

They're fantastic Toni, the detail is unbelievable. Congratulations on the front page!


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the front page! Your pens are stunning.


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 11, 2010)

Front Page!!! Not bad for Girlie pens:biggrin:!  Way to go T!


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you everyone!! What a shocker:biggrin:

Keith~have you been on the front page?:mad-tongue:


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 11, 2010)

Great job Toni, only been here a short while and already on the front page. Pens are beautiful.


----------



## el_d (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats Toni! Those are great Im waiting to try the PC stuff also. But will wait till you do your tutorial.....

1 month and on the front Page......... Hope I get you for the pen Swap next year.:biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Mar 11, 2010)

If this was Hollywood I would say it's all mirrors and special effects .... WOW ... just incredible!!!


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

I dont think its been a month yet.LOL 

I will hopefully get to it next week, might need help with putting it together for the forum,will see.

There's a pen swap?? when? sounds like a fun anything else like that?


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

Lenny~you crack me up and always manage to put a smile on my face!

Its all real I have the slice marks on my fingers to prove it. thank you


----------



## bitshird (Mar 11, 2010)

Toni, If you have any left after the vultures pick them over, I would very much like to own one of your pens for my private collection, if you don't have any at the moment, please keep me in mind when you have some more done, please PM me and I'll arrange payment, your work is superb.


----------



## Toni (Mar 11, 2010)

Ken~The Red Mesa is available.  The slimelines I can make you any one you want, just have to ask me.  

Thank you!!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a cotton-pickin'-minute here - Toni, you're selling pens to pen-turners?  TO PEN-TURNERS!!!  

I saw a riot of color on the front page... Wowa!  What's this?!... Wow - look at THOSE pens!  Never seen anything like them.  Hmmm... I wonder if she would sell one of those guys to me?  Hmmm... I wonder how much they are?  Hmmmm... I wonder if I have enough $$$ to buy one?  

Toni - absolutely beautiful!!!   Can I order one (maybe two) ... something like the middle one, the one with flowers and butterflies?  

John


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 12, 2010)

lol, John 
 It is kind of ironic that she is selling all these pens to penturners. 
 Dang Toni, that is gooood!  Pen turners  ARE a discriminating bunch ya know!


----------



## Toni (Mar 12, 2010)

John you are way tooo much!!  I hope you are done wondering about those pens now! To think I didnt join last year because I was intimadated by you guys and you are so sweet and buy girlie pens, who would have thought? Honestly thank you so much for your complements.  They do make a pretty picture, so colorful.. I have a few more...LOL

Jennifer~If Pen turners are a discriminating bunch than whats wrong with everyone:biggrin: LOL


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 12, 2010)

Must be the NZ moon


----------



## Toni (Mar 12, 2010)

yes it must be the New Zealand moon and being from a foreign land how exciting better make the most of it while I am here..


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful work, Toni. I'm amazed at the colors and patterns!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Mar 12, 2010)

It has been a long time since something made me say- WoW!


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 12, 2010)

Woah, Front page already. You go girl


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on the cover pic!  Those are truly outstanding.


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 12, 2010)

Toni, Lets not rub it in:beat-up:!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 12, 2010)

Toni, those are wonderful and colourful designs. Beautiful. As most will know,
MILLEFIORE is Italian translated for "thousand flowers".


----------



## daveeisler (Mar 12, 2010)

Toni, they are very beautiful, could you explain just what the application is, I am not following exactlly, is it hand painted on a barrel or a label of some kind, or clay you have painted, thanks Dave


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave I am going to jump in for Toni since she is in such high demand. She can correct me later (which she will get way to much joy out of doing):wink:

There is *no* painting. "MILLEFIORE" is actually a glass working technique that is used by polymer clay artist. The clay is stacked and manipulated to make a large pattern or picture. This pattern is then reduce in size by rolling and stretching. Thin cross slices then reveal the inner magic and show the intricate design. These paper thin slices are then added to the pen tube to make the designs you see in Toni's pens. Each color you see is a different color of clay. 

Confused???? There are many sites out there that explain the technique and show examples. Look for Millefiore polymer canes and you should find a bunch of information.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 12, 2010)

Those really are beautiful.  Congrats on the front page!


----------



## gaeast54 (Mar 12, 2010)

Very beautiful pens Toni. And you do need to be in the USA. You have the talent to teach others.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful Work Toni!  congrats on the front page and your success.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 12, 2010)

The purple pink blue one on the bottom, is that a silver brush slim kit?  That's a real winner..it really looks like a garden.


----------



## daveeisler (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I am starting to get it, I did a quick Google, and the word "Cane" threw me off, as I was thinking walking stick cane.


----------



## daveeisler (Mar 12, 2010)

But I srill do not see how you can get a flower design in the clay, I am thinking clay as it used to mold in to a design, play do. the more I read, the more confusing,


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 12, 2010)

I may be wrong Dave, but I think what I see is the same as veneering.  You buy the clay in cubes over at Micheal's.  You roll it out real thin.  You cut the flower pieces with an exacto blade from the different colors you have.  The tube is wrapped with a solid base color.  The very thin flower pieces are placed on to the base color around the pen.  Each tiny piece one at a time I suppose until you have the flowers on the pen.  Then you would use something like perhaps a shiny delrin rod that clay will not stick to and you very carefully and gently roll the pen to push the flower pieces into it.  So each flower piece would originally have been just slightly smaller before they are pressed.  As the flower pieces press into the pen they would spread out just a bit and the colors would blend into the background and any pieces next to themselves just a slight bit, causing an eye pleasing transition of colors.  It is a delicate hobby of patience.  It's like intarsia really.  You do it for the challenge and at the same time it is a labor driven by love which results in inner peace.  True art is goes beyond any financial reward you can ever achieve from it.

Congrats on making the cover too Toni !!!  Three years and I still haven't come up with anything good enough for that!:redface:


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 12, 2010)

Try this link Dave.  It may give you a little more insight into the process.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 12, 2010)

That's actually really fascinating.  I have always been into various forms of art, but haven't taken the time to play with polymer clay yet.  Maybe soon, maybe soon...


----------



## Toni (Mar 12, 2010)

I really do need to be in the US, considering all the fun goes on while I am asleep!! 

Jeff It is the brushed satin silver I really like the look it gives with my work. 

Thank you everyone for the congrats on being on the front page it took me by surprise and to honest I didnt even know how you got on there, until Jeff posted and I was still confused.  Pretty amazing seeing them there, still cant believe it!! 

Oh Keith you know you are my hero!! Thank you for helping out explaining millefiori and how its done, I was ummm.....sleeeping

I would very much like to return to the US, I am an East Coast Girl(I will be close to keith to torture..LOL oh Keith we could do classes together!!) like I said need to find work for my husband and then we will return, prospects for work is zero at the moment:frown:


----------



## Toni (Mar 12, 2010)

Glenn~I was teaching before I moved here I miss it very much!! It would be great to have a room full of men to teach


----------



## darcisowers (Mar 12, 2010)

beautiful pens!!  They look great on the front page:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Mar 12, 2010)

thank you!! It sure is bright and colorful...


----------



## johncrane (Mar 12, 2010)

Toni you've got the "WOW" happening again:highfive:,also a big Congrats!! on the front page:bananen_smilies039:, like everyone here i love your pens and work:star::star::star::biggrin:.


----------



## erebus (Mar 12, 2010)

Toni,
 Beautiful work, Truly amazing.  I looked up on how to make a flower cane on youtube and found this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6172lxLvqc&feature=related

Now the video is a lot of work and the detail is nothing compared to yours....



Toni said:


> the distortion only occurs when the slices arent thin enough, which takes a lot of practice.


 
Just curious, how thin are you slicing?

Thanks,
Daryl


----------



## Toni (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi John~Thank you very much, kinda nice showing that the southern hemisphere has talent(ehmm...even if I am a jersey girl).

Daryl~I will look at the video later(It wouldnt load on my computer) Of coarse its nothing compared to mine..LOL because its not me on there..I think there is something on youtube about me, maybe the 2nd place award for bead arts..

Ok, not going to like my answer, warning you now, my slices are paper thin.  I am talking you can see the blade sliding under the slice as I do it.. Its pretty scary how I slice a cane, probably make the men shudder at the thought..hehehe


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 12, 2010)

Simply amazing work and talent.


----------



## Toni (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you Brian!


----------



## daveeisler (Mar 13, 2010)

Well. I married a Jersey girl, and 26 years later, I would do it again,


----------



## timcbs (Mar 13, 2010)

The only thing I can say is WOW, I really like the way these look!!!


----------



## hombre4 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Toni, maybe I missed it, but do you sell your blanks and if so, how much?

Thanks


----------



## Toni (Mar 14, 2010)

Tim~Thank you!!!

Archie~I dont know how you missed it either I have every intention of offering my tubes for sale, when that time will be I dont know, hopefully soon.


----------



## gpgsm (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful. So are you to create flowers and canes?

Compliments


----------



## Toni (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you so much!! Yes I make millefiori flower with clay.  You can see them for sale on my etsy shop: http://www.toninz.etsy.com


----------



## rkimery (Mar 15, 2010)

One word on these pens...*Beautiful*!


----------



## woodman (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Toni very Beautiful pens!! Mark


----------



## Toni (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you rkimery and Mark!!


----------

